# Black Ice GT Stealth 360 vs. Black Ice GT Xtreme 360



## dontkn0wme (13. Januar 2010)

Hi! Welcher von denen ist besser? Und kann man beide in meinem Temjin 07 unterbringen? 
Lg


----------



## Xylezz (13. Januar 2010)

In einem Temjin im Boden kannst sogar einen Quad 120er unterbringen. Und beide Radiatoren sind qualitativ super, leistungsmäßig aber nur bei sau lauten lüftern gut.

Ich empfehle eher:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 360mm Radiatoren » Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator SR1 360 - black
oder
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.2 Black Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.2 Black 35223
oder
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator 35146

Die drei sind alle super bei langsam drehenden(leisen) Lüftern

MfG Xy


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

Mess mal nach, ob der Airplex Revo passt!


----------



## dontkn0wme (15. Januar 2010)

Also die Lautstärke ist mir relativ egal verwende eh auch 6 1200rpm lüfter! mir gehts bei wakü um die performance! ich hab beide deswegen frage ich welchen ich einbauen soll oder beide! ^^
also einer oder beide??


----------



## Xylezz (15. Januar 2010)

Wenn dir die Lautstärke echt egal ist bei beide ein und hau Scythe Kaze Master drauf 
Die Leistung dürfte dann echt gut sein (ich würd mir sonen Fön als PC nie antun ^^)


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Januar 2010)

Die Black Ice GT(S,X) sind zwar auf sehr schnell drehende Lüfter spezialisiert,
jedoch gibt es genug Radis, die sowohl bei langsamen als auch schnelldrehenden Lüftern besser als die Black Ices sind.

Fazit: Die GT(S,X)s sind für die Tonne


----------



## Xylezz (15. Januar 2010)

Stimmt


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2010)

Wakü und Lautstärkke egal? Da würde ich  und meine Ohren anfangen zu bluten.


----------



## dontkn0wme (15. Januar 2010)

Ich quetsche jetzt gerade beide unten in mein temjin!
Bin aber total zufrieden mit der Leistung einen einzelnen GTS 360 und wenn jetzt noch ein GTX360 dazukommt kann ich auch die Graka unter Wasser setzten!


----------



## Xylezz (15. Januar 2010)

Die genannten Radiatoren leisten aber mehr mit leisen Lüftern als die mit lauten. Außer du betreibst deine Lüfter wirklich mit 2800RPM

MfG Xy


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Januar 2010)

> Ich quetsche jetzt gerade beide unten in mein temjin!
> Bin aber total zufrieden mit der Leistung einen einzelnen GTS 360 und wenn jetzt noch ein GTX360 dazukommt kann ich auch die Graka unter Wasser setzten!



1. Passen zwei 360er nicht ins TJ-07,
höchstens ein Quad und ein Dual
2. Kannst du die Graka auch ohne den 2. 360er einbinden 

Ich würde die beiden Radis verkaufen und mir nen anderen holen,
die Black Ices sind von der Leistung her schlecht.


----------



## Xylezz (15. Januar 2010)

Jub, n schönen Quad Radi würd ich unten reinlegen...so ein schönes Gehäuse mit so lauten Lüftern


----------



## dontkn0wme (15. Januar 2010)

Hab gerade beim einbau alles zerstört...
Bzw. Ich muss gucken ob man noch was retten kann, weil Wasser ausgetreten ist und jetzt erkennt er nicht mehr Maus und Tastatur oder Festplatten und last sich nur hin und wieder einschalten! Die 5870 erkennt er auch nicht mehr! Alles kaputt...


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2010)

Mal gaaaanz ruhig. Was hast du gemacht? Eins nach dem Anderen!!


----------



## dontkn0wme (15. Januar 2010)

Als ich das sys entlüftet habe, rann ziemlich viel Wasser über BIOS Chip, onboard led, RAM Bänke und ein paar Spritzer in die pcie slots! Alles abgetrocknet (küchenrolle) graka wieder rein und dann alles wieder verschlaucht und gestartet, vergeblich... Schàtze mal ein Fall von grober Fahrlässigkeit, oder? Ist mir sonst noch nie passiert!


----------



## Klutten (16. Januar 2010)

Also wenn wirklich Wasser in diverse Slots gelaufen ist und du dieses vor der erneuten Inbetriebnahme nur mit einer Küchenrolle entfernt hast, sind die Chancen erschreckend gering, dass da was überlebt hat. Der neuerliche Versuch kann da eventuell auch noch weitere Schäden durch Kurzschlüsse verursacht haben, die durch das nicht beseitigte Wasser entstehen.

Wenn Wasser über Komponenten läuft, sollte man immer einen Fön, noch besser aber einen Backofen auf ~50 °C für mehrere Stunden zum Trocknen nutzen (zusätzlich zur Sicherheit noch über Nacht stehen lassen). Rein optisch mag das Wasser ja vielleicht weg sein, was du aber nicht sehen kannst, ist das Wasser, welches unter die ganzen Bausteine läuft und dort Kurzschlüsse und Korrosion verursachen kann. 

Viel Glück...


----------



## Madz (16. Januar 2010)

Wie du schon selbst sagst, du hast vermutlich gleich zweimal grob Fahrlässig gehandelt. Erstens bei der Montage und zweitens, indem du die Komponenten sofort wieder in Betrieb genommen hast.

Vorgestern habe ich auch mein Board geflutet und es danach 12 Stunden trocknen lassen. Funktioniert wieder.


----------



## dontkn0wme (16. Januar 2010)

was wäre jetzt am schlauesten?
wie soll ich vorgehen? alles abmontieren und schauen was noch zu retten ist? hoffentlich ist nicht die 5870 kaputt...
Update: es sind 2 flächige verfärbungen auf der unterseite der cpu zu sehen, und 3 pins im sockel sind auch verfärbt!
gute nachricht: 5870 funktioniert einwandfrei!


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Januar 2010)

Ist mir auch schon passiert, wie gesagt, mit nem Fön lässt sich die Hardware
meist retten.

Also alles auseinander nehmen und dann föhnen und das Board am besten noch in den Backofen.


----------



## Xylezz (16. Januar 2010)

Klingt danach als wäre dein Sockel abgekackt und hat deine CPU mitgenommen. Klutten hat absolut recht, du hättest das starten unbedingt sein lassen sollen und es in den Backofen stecken sollen :S

MfG Xy


----------



## Madz (16. Januar 2010)

Die Backofen Methode sollte man aber nur bei einem hochwertigen Herd machen, der die Temperatur genau hält. 

Für meinen Teil warte ich lieber 12-24 Stunden.


----------



## Speed-E (16. Januar 2010)

Madz schrieb:


> Die Backofen Methode sollte man aber nur bei einem hochwertigen Herd machen, der die Temperatur genau hält.
> 
> Für meinen Teil warte ich lieber 12-24 Stunden.



Der Herd muss nicht hochwertig sein, es gibt doch Bratenthermometer.


----------



## Madz (16. Januar 2010)

Sowas gibt es in einem Single-Haushalt nicht.


----------

